# Which one?



## Harry4life (23 Apr 2014)

I need to know which one to buy. Bare in mind I cycle at least 12-15miles a day, 5 days a week. On Road and off road (gravel). Mainly on roads but sometimes gravel if I'm going along the canal and could be 10miles of gravel.. I am not sure on exactly which is best and was a little confused with terrain and mountain bikes and the difference between them. Someone actually pointed this out to me at work..also I've been told one is downhill so kind of clueless to be honest. My budget can go upto £350. If there's someone who could recommend an alternate I'd also appreciate that.

Halfords | Carrera Vengeance Mountain Bike 2011/2012 - Large 20" - http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...&productId=810721&langId=-1&categoryId=165499


Trek 2013 3700 Disc Hardtail MTB Bike | All Terrain Cycles - http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/Trek-2013-3700-Disc-Hardtail-MTB-Bike


Diamondback Men's Descent Mountain Bike:Amazon.co.uk:Sports & Outdoors -http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00CE7A1OM/ref=mp_s_a_1_25?qid=1397954618&sr=1-25&pi=AC_SX110_SY165


Indigo Men's Encore XC1.0 Performance Mountain Bike:Amazon.co.uk:Sports & Outdoors -http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...235?qid=1397955014&sr=1-235&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

I prefer hardtail bikes. Also current bikes frame is too small for me hence upgrade (one in my display picture).


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2014)

Are you sure you want a MTB? A hybrid would work just as well on the type of trips you describe and it would be faster to boot. As long as you go for 28c tyres + you will be fine. And you don't really need the front suspension. How about the Subway from Halfords? Comes within your budget and leaves a few quid for extras. It would be sensible to buy from there as the others you have mentioned are from online retailers. At least you could try out the options in store.
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_810737_langId_-1_categoryId_165534
It has a lot of good write ups on here.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Apr 2014)

I'm with Cycleops here. I don't think a mountain bike is the best tool for the job you are describing. The problem is that his answer of 'hybrid' covers such a huge range of bikes that you are still no closer to knowing what bike you need.

I think the best way forward is to write a list of your requirements then look at what is available to meet those requirements.


flat handlebars
wider tyres for trail use (28c/32c or bigger)
no suspension
mudguard clearance
pannier rack mounts?
disc or rim brakes?
gears - type and range
In my opinion you don't need suspension. Once you have a clearer idea of the things you actually need your bike to do then it might be worth talking to a few bike shops to see what they can recommend but don't go in and ask for a hybrid or an MTB. Just give them the list and see what they can suggest.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2014)

The Carrera Subway does look like a better option for the riding you describe. It'll manage gravel trails and will be easier and faster on the road than a mountain bike with knobbly tyres.

For what it's worth I regularly ride this:




on trails like this:


and it copes very nicely.


----------

